# First Night Out (Fort Walton) 4/29



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

At the end of last summer found a good deal on a 79' Randall Craft that needed some work. 

(Before)










(And some after shots)










(Notice the flounder light. We use the swing away battery power light using a brinkman test tube light)










(Father in Law made is this gig from stainless and turned down lodge pole, on its4th season)










(Light mounted in the 3" foam block prevents glare and rides the water well)










(The light folds back out of the boat and rests on the gig while moving to the next spot. Folding the light up andoff to the side helps keepthe water from dripping in the boat when pulling out of the water) Father in Law built these bench seats and they really worked out great... The swing arm is made from stainless rub rail off an old sailboat..










(our first night out produced these two. Not hearing of much success in the FWB area, really have to cover some ground to find them) Wife got the big one and I got the other..










The End :usaflag


----------



## croakerchoker (Oct 1, 2007)

that is like a king neptune gig


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

> *croakerchoker (4/30/2008)*that is like a king neptune gig


Man! You aren't going tolose any stuck fishwith that sucker! Sure leaves a wound though!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I'd save that thing and use it for a Gaff! Don't even have to gut'em! LOL! Just kidding man! Good to hear that you have family in on the fun too! That's what its all about to me! BTW boat turned out nice! I have seen a lot of different light set ups, and now another one I haven't seen! Is the one light enough? How bright is it? I think they make tose things with different watt bulbs in them don't they? I sure hope this area starts producing some! Guess I gotta stick it out longer and not turn around so soon! Bet they ate good! Congrats!


----------



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

Below is an ad for the light... Itilluminatesthewater well when it is submergedand glare is not an issue. I would like to see how the surface mount generator rigs work.This method works well for us. Usually if there is a flounder wewill see it,and at least geta stab at it with "King Neptune's Trident"lol....That Neptune Gig comment was too damn funny... The guy who built it will get a kick out of that one...

*Brinkmann Starfire II *underwater fishing light. 250,000 candlepower, 12 volt DC, 10' cord with battery terminal clips. Can be used from a boat or off a dock. Attracts most baitfish, Squid, Crappie, Bass, Walleye and Shrimp. Light must be lowered below the surface of the water before connecting to a power source. Leave the light in the water at least a minute to cool after disconnecting the power.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

The Starfires are nice (about $20), and I think they only come with one size bulb. They don't state the watts.....Maybe that can be figured out by "candle power"? Anyone know?

AquaStars (about $30) are very similar, and come with 50, 75, or 100 watt bulbs, and different colored tubes. You can also get replacement bulbs (about $9?). They say 2 50W bulbs spread apart work better than a single 100W.

Nice job on the boat by the way! Where'd you get the foam for the light???


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Great looking makeover on the boat,and nice job on the flatties.Thanks for the report and pics.:letsdrink


----------



## Longbeard (Apr 24, 2008)

use to you can get the foam at pioneer foam and plastics in pensacola but it has been a while since i have bought some


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Flounderpounder (4/30/2008)*The Starfires are nice (about $20), and I think they only come with one size bulb. They don't state the watts.....Maybe that can be figured out by "candle power"? Anyone know?


Here are the specs on the starfire II lights. With a 3.5 amp current draw at 12 volts it's actually 42 watts. Power = amps * volts

250,000 C.P. of penetrating White light .

50-watt halogen bulb<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16px; LINE-HEIGHT: 19px"> (not replaceable)<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16px; LINE-HEIGHT: 19px">.

Small and compact, easy to store.

Freshwater or saltwater use.

12 volt D.C. - 3.5 amp draw.

<U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16px; LINE-HEIGHT: 19px">10' power- cord</U><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16px; LINE-HEIGHT: 19px"> with battery clips.

6" long, submersible, internally weighted


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice rework on the boat!! Those are some aggressive barbs on that gig. Kind of likethe pitch fork the devil carries around.


----------

